# A picture of Cassie and Nemo



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't believe the kittens are 6 weeks old tomorrow!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

what little cuties.. my white kitten is called Cassie too but its short for cassiopia


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ellie8024 said:


> what little cuties.. my white kitten is called Cassie too but its short for cassiopia


Awww Cassie's is short for Cassandra


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous wee kittens


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

tylow said:


> Gorgeous wee kittens


Aww thanks  They're funny little buggers!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Gorgeous kitties, has Cassie got blue eyes, they're stunning!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Gorgeous kitties, has Cassie got blue eyes, they're stunning!


Thank you!  She's got one bright blue eye (left) and the other is turning green


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful kittens. I wonder if Cassie will be deaf on the blue eyed side? That's how it's supposed to be, although when I had a white cat he had a mess of colours in his eyes (no blue at all) and he was nearly deaf.

I would love to have another white cat, but having 3 black and 1 tabby is enough at the moment I think.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ebonymagic said:


> Beautiful kittens. I wonder if Cassie will be deaf on the blue eyed side? That's how it's supposed to be, although when I had a white cat he had a mess of colours in his eyes (no blue at all) and he was nearly deaf.
> 
> I would love to have another white cat, but having 3 black and 1 tabby is enough at the moment I think.


From what I've been able to tell she does seem deaf on the blue side :/


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: both gorgeous


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

OMG! How cute!! lol


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

Black and white. Fashioned colours of this season.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks all


----------

